# What tests did anyone have pre-IUI?



## flohelen (Jun 13, 2008)

The clinic I am looking at is recommending HSU / HSG examination of tubes and ultrasound exam with follicle count pre-IUI.  Is this normal?  What did anyone else have?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

I had the 'standard' hormone and screening tests (FSH, LH, thyroid, rubella, HIV, Hep B, chlamydia, Hep C, CMV, smear test) before starting IUI....these were compulsory (if I did not have them, clinic would not treat)

And then they recommended an HSG but that was very much optional. I decided to have it so I was sure there were no problems with my tubes before starting IUI. Given the cost of IUI, I felt the investment in the HSG was warranted - wouldn't have wanted to spend thousands on IUI over several months only to later discover blocked tubes. Having said that, I have now moved to IVF (after 3 unsuccessful IUIs) so I guess the HSG wasn't that important in the grand scheme of things - for me at least

Can't comment on the ultrasound with follicle counts as not sure what this is...I didn't have anything like this

Hope this helps and good luck
Laura


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

I think I just had the usual 'hormone' bloods and an u/s scan. 

I wasn't offered anything else, but I did end up having a laparoscopy and then a laparotomy for  removal of cyst, so were able to have a little look around then  

roo x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

My tests were same as Laura's as at same clinic...  good luck

D


----------

